# Pre-ordered online at verizon question



## Fadingintofall (Oct 29, 2011)

Forgive me if this has been answered - I did a brief browse, but nothing came up. So if this is already answered in another thread, just point me in that direction.

The other day I ran a credit check through verizon - and much to my surprise, zero dollars down. (This is a surprise as my credit is generally less than pristine) So I immediately launch a plan to start a line and get the Galaxy S3. I read that the payment doesn't go through on the phone until it is shipped, so being the broke man I am... I immediately preorder. Why not? By the time the phone ships I'll have plenty of money sitting in my bank account. It was just a bad week for me and I had to tap into funds normally untapped.

Now my general thought, hope and prayer was that I would immediately get a reply saying, "Congradulations. Blah blah blah. Your new line has been approved. Yadda yadda." And then I would feel absolutely comfortable and fine... But instead all I received was an email saying your order is processing and you will receive a notification once the phone is shipped. Everything seems... in order. I mean my plan features are all there, the total monthly charges... everything. I just don't have a bright yellow box saying, "You are all good, Sir!"

So... I am going to ask the good people of Rootzwiki... anyone else go through something similar before? Am I still in a danger zone, or am I truly all set?

edit: I am aware I can probably call them, but... it's late at night. And I am far too shy on the phone. I will make it eventually, I am sure.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm in the same position, but as others have wrote online, they will only charge when they are shipping the phone.


----------



## Fadingintofall (Oct 29, 2011)

I've read that you don't pay anything until shipped, and am fine with that.

But what I'm concerned about... did my credit check go through? I am really suspicious of that... As AT&T wanted to charge 150 deposit... it always weirds me out when one side of the coin wants to charge a (fairly) large amount and the other says zero... like it's some sort of odd "get it now" special.

I mean, I suppose the email would have included any deposit I'd have to pay on it, if there was one... right?


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am pretty sure going through the pre order process if they approved your line you are fine and phone will be billed/shipped accordingly otherwise something would have popped up. Also $150 down isn't much I have people at work where companies have asked for $1000 down.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry I misunderstood your inquiry, I'm fairly certain holden45 is correct but I've never been in this position myself.
I AM in the other position though, out of money and hoping they don't try to charge me until I get some. ;P


----------



## Fadingintofall (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh I know 150 isn't truly a lot in comparison to others... But for me it is quite a bit. Especially with the phone+ etc on top.

Thank you guys for your replies! I am resting a bit more comfortable now! So excited for this phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yea the costs definitely add up quickly. I am actually adding a line to get the s3 then transferring it to my unlimited line. Hoping it all works out at least...


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, if it let you select and plan and pre-order the phone, I'm pretty sure everything is fine. Were you assigned a phone number or did you port your number? If so, sounds even better.


----------



## Fadingintofall (Oct 29, 2011)

Holden I am doing the same thing. Starting my own line to transfer the s3 onto the family plan I'm in with unlimited data.

Now that you mention it... I did pick a number. I forgot about that because it happened so quick it didn't seem like there had been time to run a credit check. But I'm totally at ease now =)

Though I am now wondering how come I didn't have to put any money down. My credit score is bad. I'm up to my ass in student loans. What do they look at? About the only thing I have that is going for me is I've been at the same job for four years and in the past 3 have not accrued any new debt. Still... People with much better credit get charged. What goes into the vzw check?!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

